# Microwave venting



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I just received my new over the range microwave and there are two blower holes and they are not where the old one was, as per what my contractor told me.

My family who is helping me keeps telling me to not bother and just make it recirculate the air, but I don't want to do this, what's the point in having an over the range then?

The existing vent is a metal duct that is inside the wall, I'm thinking of just removing the drywall where the vent goes up and just cut the required holes in the vent so it matches up, then use vapour barrier and red tape to seal off everything but those two holes and make sure it's snug against the microwave. Is this the right way to go about it? Are minor air leaks ok, or could that lead to mold and other issues due to venting out steam and what not?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

no leaks. Use metal duct tape that you can find in the duct section of you local box store. Microwave vent connections can be changed on the unit to vent up or through the wall. Also you can adapt them to vent only via the internal filter.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I never really worked with ducting before, anything I should know, tools i need etc? I'm guessing just cutters and a rivet gun? I have an air compressor for the gun.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

no rivets needed. One piece slides into the other and get taped with Duct tape. Which is where the name changed when houses needed AC after WWII from DUCK Tape used to seal ammo cans to be water tight. if you need to make custom pieces you will need a crimping tool which makes the one duct slide into the other.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah I need to totally customize it, the vent on the wall is too low and big for the microwave, I need raise it (cut drywall then modify vent) and make sure there is a tight fit on the microwave.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Got to my house and saw it was installed, and contractor told me he took vented it outside. Saves me from doing it.


----------

